# Target IT for venison roast?



## bassadict69 (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a venison roast I injected with beef broth, seasoned up and wrapped in bacon. It is on the smoker at 275 degrees. It is being smoked by a mix of pecan and apple pellets. 

What IT am I shooting for?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2018)

I wouldn't take them over 145° IT after resting.
Depending on how rare you like it, pull at 125° rare, 135° med-rare or 140° med.


----------



## Gwanger (Oct 3, 2018)

pull it and let rest 5* b4 IT has been reached


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 3, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I have a venison roast I injected with beef broth, seasoned up and wrapped in bacon.



And people think *I'M* confused? o_O


----------



## bassadict69 (Oct 3, 2018)

I cut into it at 150 and it is much bloodier than I care for...


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 3, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I cut into it at 150 and it is much bloodier than I care for...



One has to wonder if it is Beef blood, Pork blood, Pecan, or Apple Juice.
When something isn't done enough for me, my answer is always more fire. ;)

I'd love to get a taste of the combination.:D


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I cut into it at 150 and it is much bloodier than I care for...


Wait, what?
Shouldn't be bloody at all at 150°, that's medium well.
You may need to double check where you're probing and/or check your therm's calibration.

You go past medium and it it likely to give your jaw a real workout.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> You go past medium and it it likely to give your jaw a real workout.



Now Chile, that is perzacory what I like about jerky...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Now Chile, that is perzacory what I like about jerky...


Jerky is jerky, it's supposed to be that way.
Never did like the soft, easily chewed, formed, squirt gun crap.

But a nice fresh roast or steak is supposed to be tender.
And venison is notorious for being tough when cooked past medium at the most.

Also, WTH is perzacory?


----------



## Gwanger (Oct 3, 2018)

I agree chile


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 3, 2018)

Per-zac-ory.
It's zacory right. Or eggzacory.
I've really taken to liking Pork Loin Jerky.
I bring a baggie of it, and a 30 ounce cup of Ice Water, and have me a chewin good time driving and dragging turd boxes around, or changing room trailers.
But that is just marinated Piggy.

Gotta run...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 3, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I cut into it at 150 and it is much bloodier than I care for...



I take my venison roasts to about 180-185. On the cc for about 4 hours then transfer to a pan.  Cook mine like a pot roast, cooking in a white bbq sauce with onions, garlic, potatoes.  Very good!!! Not dry at all!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 3, 2018)

Let me add, this is a whole hindquarter.  That sat in ice water that was drained of the blood water for three days.


----------



## bassadict69 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mine sometimes sit in an ice chest of ice water for up to a week, draining the bloody water a couple times a day. 

I left til 165, let it sit for about 30 minutes before slicing...it was still pretty juicy and tasted good. Had I pulled it earlier, I know for sure the family wouldn't have ate it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Also, WTH is perzacory?



According to my SonnyE decoder ring - it means *exactly
*
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2018)

You guys are making me cringe.
:eek:  Soak it in ice water for days, drain away blood and fluids?

Y'all might as well eat cheap beef after taking all the real venison flavor out of it.
Wouldn't do that to good beef, would ya?
To each their own, I guess.

Please don't tell me that you are wet brining too after doing that.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm with chile, I have been cooking to 145 and its 152 after a 5 minute rest. I am considering switching to 140 IT. The small ends can get a bit tough on me before. Deer gets tough quick and you better like medium cooked meat or like it tough. Well cooked deer not in water is like chewing on a shoe.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 4, 2018)

I did my venison roasts to like 133-140F IT (two roasts).  You can read the details here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-venison-roast-like-prime-rib-with-qview.270688/

Here's some pics of the goodness!












DSC_8975[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8978[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8976[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8973[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017






When I process my deer they are on in a walk in cooler and on ice for a minimum of 3 days.  That drains them pretty well.  If I shoot one Friday morning the meat is off the bone and in a meat lug in the processing fridge by Monday noon time.  Deer shot before that Friday are dressed, skinned, and hanging in a walk in cooler or broke down into quarters and on ice within 2-3 hours of hitting the ground.  They have a longer cooler stay then the deer I shoot at the end of my hunting trip :)


----------



## bassadict69 (Oct 5, 2018)

I wish I had a cooler and could hang my deer for a week before processing!


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I wish I had a cooler and could hang my deer for a week before processing!



Its nice to have them available.  Once done hunting it's into giant coolers with tons of ice.  No walk in coolers at home lol.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 5, 2018)

When I'm hunting a deer get dressed and cut into primals, primals go into ice chests buried in ice but not allowed to sit in the melt.  The plugs are left open, clean ice.
They'll sit in those for at least 2-4 days.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> When I'm hunting a deer get dressed and cut into primals, primals go into ice chests buried in ice but not allowed to sit in the melt.  The plugs are left open, clean ice.
> They'll sit in those for at least 2-4 days.



Basically the same thing here.  Once I get back to my place and the I setup for processing the plugs are open and drain into buckets, no sitting in liquid. 

It takes me 1-3 days to process the primals of 5-7 animals into deboned cuts ready for vac sealing or grinding.  I don't bother deboning shank meat I just vac seal them guys and cook them whole because they are amazing that way and basically suck to deal with or are inferior to eat in other ways like grind and jerky (too much silver skin). 
I have been taking a tree limb cutter to cutting away the extra bone on the shanks since I don't have a saw but I'm not very thrilled about the bone chips that often get left behind so this year I may avoid it and just vac seal them bone and all again.  Oh these 1st world problems lol :)

My avatar picture is my little 5 foot standup freezer full after last year's big week long hunt and processing.  It's 7 deer and some store bought pork for franks since I failed to get a feral pig last year.  I only had one potential opportunity but the little porker didn't present an acceptable shot and disappeared after trotting behind a tree at about 200 yds.   First time in like 6 years I haven't gotten one :oops:


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 5, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I wish I had a cooler and could hang my deer for a week before processing!


My buddy and I built one and probably only have about $300 in it total. With scrap stuff and buying things cheap here and there.
Controls - Amazon
Air conditioner - Craigslist
Plywood - Craigslist
Studs - Scrap and bought some
Insulation - Left over from my garage. 
Door - Free from another buddy

I am hoping to put it to work tonight. I'm just starting hunting and want a meat doe before waiting on the bucks and the Rut. it was warm yesterday and the does did not move until right at dark and didn't get close enough before dark


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> My buddy and I built one and probably only have about $300 in it total. With scrap stuff and buying things cheap here and there.
> Controls - Amazon
> Air conditioner - Craigslist
> Plywood - Craigslist
> ...



Nice!  What temps does it get down to for cooling?


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 5, 2018)

We have it set for 38° I think, maybe 40°. You have to have the second JCI freeze sensor as the coil ices up really bad on the air conditioners. The fan stays on 24/7 and the compressors turns on and off with the two controllers. Before the JCI controller we would blow the fuse overworking it all the time. When the freeze sensor kicks in it lets the fan de-ice the coils and still keeps dropping the temp and letting the compressor rest.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> We have it set for 38° I think, maybe 40°. You have to have the second JCI freeze sensor as the coil ices up really bad on the air conditioners. The fan stays on 24/7 and the compressors turns on and off with the two controllers. Before the JCI controller we would blow the fuse overworking it all the time. When the freeze sensor kicks in it lets the fan de-ice the coils and still keeps dropping the temp and letting the compressor rest.



Sounds awesome!
I'm thinking though that in TX we might have to go a slightly more robust route on the part that cools things down.  We still have 90F weather and don't really flirt with anything in the 70's until later this month and there is no consistency in the weather.  70F one day, 90F the next, then inbetween any other day, etc.
Around here we have the seasons of Summer, Summer, Summer, and Fall :D


----------

